# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Quản lý sinh viên bằng VB

## mcqueen

*help me!!! đồ án
 
Mình đang cần đồ án với đề tài: Quản lí nhân viên viết bằng VB.net có bác nào có cho minh xin để tham khảo. minh đang cần gấp sắp phải nộp bài rùi. Thank !*

----------


## thangemxuananh

Mình cũng phải làm ài tập thực tập nè...!!! Nhưng không biết bạn có làm bài này có phải rộng quá ko? Vì mình làm bài này rồi, nó cũng không nhìu phần, nếu được mình sẽ send cho bạn sau. Mình còn bài thực tập Quản Lý Thư Viện nè.!!!!!! Die mất!

----------


## dermaster

> Mình cũng phải làm ài tập thực tập nè...!!! Nhưng không biết bạn có làm bài này có phải rộng quá ko? Vì mình làm bài này rồi, nó cũng không nhìu phần, nếu được mình sẽ send cho bạn sau. Mình còn bài thực tập Quản Lý Thư Viện nè.!!!!!! Die mất!


bạn post lên diễn đàn hay send cho mình cũng được nhé cảm ơn bạn nhiều:
nick của tớ: nguyenquanthinh
mai: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
DT:0972876741
mình đang cần gấp bạn giúp mình nhe!

----------


## simanhdung1

minh cần bài quản lý thư viện bạn có thể chia sẻ cho mình tham khảo với. mình cũng đang làm đề tài về nó. thanks

----------


## haphuonghoang

nếu có bạn send wa mail dùm mình nha.
mail:[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
mình đang cần gấp

----------


## new led

mình phải làm chương trình quan ly sinh viên bằng php ma khó quá ở trường các thầy cô dậy chung chung quá cả lớp không ai hiểu cả nhưng khi đi thi thì toàn ra bài tập lớn bắt cả lớp về làm thực sự là mình không hiểu nếu ai có bài đó thi post giùm mình cám ơn trước nha

----------


## tuanankpn

ban oi co the send cho to phần mềm quan ly thư viện ko minh dang zat can no.nih cua to la:anhbumlangtu.
mail:[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
thanks cau trc nhe

----------


## tenten

Ko làm thì lấy đâu ra mà ăn ....

----------


## chungcunhavuong

> ban oi co the send cho to phần mềm quan ly thư viện ko minh dang zat can no.nih cua to la:anhbumlangtu.
> mail:[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
> thanks cau trc nhe


 Viết bài có dấu bạn ơi! Chú ý chút nhé.

----------


## ilamdep

Ai có bài quản lý sinh viên bằng VB không gửi cho em với.em đang làm bài để nộp mak thời gian gấp quá không kịp làm.
Ai cso poss lên diễn đàn hay gửi vào mail [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
hộ em nhé
thank nhiu nhiu

----------


## quataovang

*help me đồ án VB 2008!*

Mình đang làm đồ án quản lý sinh viên, nhưng mình không hiểu nó, hơn 1 tuần rồi mà chưa được nưa. Mí you giúp mình với, còn 1 tuần nưa là nộp rồi. Huhuhuhuhu:emlaugh:

----------


## tvhp2015

Đồ án quản lý sinh viên VB.NET (VS 2008 )

*Download*

và đây nữa, nếu ai cần thì cứ down về nhé

*Download*

----------

